# Ssangyong Rexton



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying one, but I'd like some opinions first. they are made in Korea but come with a mercedes benz engine and gearbox


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

personally, i would rather eat my own poo then be seen in one of those....

but each to there own.....



welcome to the forum btw :thumbup:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Hehehe thanks for the welcome!! I think they look great, especially in black with blacked out windows :thumbsup:


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

yes that word Rexton plastered on the back looks hideous, i think it everytime isee one


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ian1 said:


> Hehehe thanks for the welcome!!* I think they look great, especially in black with blacked out windows* :thumbsup:


 really?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ollyhock said:


> yes that word Re*c*t*um* plastered on the back looks hideous, i think it everytime i see one


fixed that for you


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

ollyhock said:


> yes that word Rexton plastered on the back looks hideous, i think it everytime isee one


The big letters are just making a statement, it's a bit like a like a D&G watch, yes, I have one of those too!! :taunt:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm getting the idea that you're all X5 fans.....hehe


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

As said - good engine and box. It's the rest that's the problem. I worked with someone who bought one and had lots of niggly problems - just out of warranty. Electrics, trim, noises, rattles, etc. ...............and don't ask about fuel economy! ........and it was a diesel. However, very comfortable.

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they might as well have called it iamatwat and be done with it......

but i dont think th op will be worrying about the 4rse of the car....he obviously has a caravan to pull, so will have it covered.........

:bag:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

tixntox said:


> As said - good engine and box. It's the rest that's the problem. I worked with someone who bought one and had lots of niggly problems - just out of warranty. Electrics, trim, noises, rattles, etc. ...............and don't ask about fuel economy! ........and it was a diesel. However, very comfortable.
> 
> Mike


Your spot on, great mechanics, but not bril on finish, although the X5 is well finished the engine doesnt have the best reputation in the world, if an X5 auto box goes wrong it can cost thousands


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehehe thanks for the welcome!!* I think they look great, especially in black with blacked out windows* :thumbsup:
> ...


So no one can recognise you driving it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ian1 said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > As said - good engine and box. It's the rest that's the problem. I worked with someone who bought one and had lots of niggly problems - just out of warranty. Electrics, trim, noises, rattles, etc. ...............and don't ask about fuel economy! ........and it was a diesel. However, very comfortable.
> ...


i thought all BMW's ran on smugness anyway?


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > tixntox said:
> ...


BMW has a better reputation than it deserves, although they do look good, Katie Price has a white one with blacked out windows and black alloys


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ian1 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ian1 said:
> ...


that says it all really doesnt it  "katie price has a white beamer......"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

When something goes way beyond good taste, it becomes attractive to me, the Rexton rocks, it's gone so far beyond goos taste that is is now officially.... coolio!


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


You're right, that doesnt sound good does it hehehe


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

MarkF said:


> When something goes way beyond good taste, it becomes attractive to me, the Rexton rocks, it's gone so far beyond goos taste that is is now officially.... coolio!


Thank god someone agrees with me :lookaround:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ian1 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > When something goes way beyond good taste, it becomes attractive to me, the Rexton rocks, it's gone so far beyond goos taste that is is now officially.... coolio!
> ...


You don't know MarkF do you? :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

MarkF said:


> When something goes way beyond good taste, it becomes attractive to me, the Rexton rocks, it's gone so far beyond goos taste that is is now officially.... coolio!


Based on that rationale the pickup truck based on the Rexton is sub-zero


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*OP* :- What do you want this for? You don't say? Forby's are a bit passe beacuse of the gas guzzle aspect, and the REXTON has a *BAD* :bad: reputation in that respect. I didn't like the driving position, and the Merc engine and box is normally from an older "generation" - or used to be unless they've changed it recently, originally the (in the UK) ill fated G-Wagen range, later possibly the M range. :to_become_senile:

If you do want it as a tow beast - - IMO you'd be better off with a Shogun/Pajero/Montero variant from Mitsubishi - look for an import if you don't/can't pay full price, and the diesel's will pull a building down. We averaged 26/28 mpg on diesel in a 2.8 LWB *AUTO* and you can get better than that on cruise - pulling a Delta twin-axle 6metres van that was our home for four years, touring Europe. The difference between solo and towing was NEGLIGIBLE as far as mpg and handling was concerned, and the unit would tow "as a unit" at 70 plus mph - more importantly, it would stop in a straight line if needed! All you have to do is get used to letting the gearbox do it's job, and the cruise control likewise, let it change the gears where it needs to :yes:

I'd say the Rexton is a bit light for serious work like the above, stopping with a full load in the car and on the back :fear:

OTOH, if it's as an urban off-roader - - for parking on the pavement to drop the kids on the school run :to_become_senile:

:weed:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

If you are using Katie Price as a style Icon, perhaps you should consider a pink horse box instead.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The other minor problem that no one has mentioned is that depreciation on them will make your eyes water.

If it's something like that you really want just buy a second hand Merc M class that has lost all it's money out of someone else's pocket already instead of a cheapo look-a-likey that will be worthless the day after you drive it out of the showroom.

I don't subscribe to the view that it's so bad it's good, you can't polish a turd


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

The Canon Man said:


> If you are using Katie Price as a style Icon, perhaps you should consider a pink horse box instead.


That would be a bit over the top, even for me... hehehehe


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> you can't polish a turd


Not quite true.






You are however, correct about the Rexton. :thumbup:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

How do you upload photos? I've read the help section but I don't understand how to do it!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's ****! Sorry, got all puddled mup, I didn't know you were talking about a newish model, the woman who owns the local pet shop keeps always has a Ssangyong but it's one of the below, that's what I was thinking of, a Musso, sort of vehicle people in car parks get nervous about when you park next to them. I'd buy one of these for a Â£1k no problem and when expense is required, throw it away and buy another, it's not "normal", it's super coolio. :thumbsup:










This is mine, UBER coolio! :thumbup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> This is mine, UBER coolio! :thumbup:


Sorry doesn't cut it out here the Wild West :lol: :lol: You need a Pick-Up, seats six, can carry 2 tons in the bed and tow nearly 10 tons behind it like it isn't there. Motor will go for a million miles with not much more than a couple of filters every now and then and in the summer throw a tarp over the bed, fill with water and you have an instant swimming pool.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > This is mine, UBER coolio! :thumbup:
> ...


Why would you want to carry two half naked blokes around with you? :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


if you look closely you can see a couple of banjoys too


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


You haven't seen some of my mates :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Although if you want something really UBER Cool forget redneck pick-up's, pikey Shoguns and the tweed trouser wearing favourite the Land Rover you need one of these G Wagens.

B)


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you need 2 residents parking permits for that?!?! Bloody size of it, your neighbours must love you!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> Do you need 2 residents parking permits for that?!?! Bloody size of it, your neighbours must love you!!


It's not the first time I have been ticketed for taking up two spaces and only having one permit, my current neighbour isn't a happy camper as his house is tucked in the corner and it is currently sitting on my drive pretty much outside his front window. But as I said to him, he might have bought the house but not the view, now feck off and leave me alone !!!! :lol: :lol:

The parking attendants at Tesco used to love me when I pulled up and just abandoned it out the front of the shop and in Morrisons it takes up four spaces, to wide for one and to long as well.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

ian1 said:


> I think they look great, especially in black with blacked out windows :thumbsup:


 :bad:

:taunt:

Maybe some chrome 'spinners' as well?...likely costing more than the car!

Each to their own dude.

k:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they look great, especially in black with blacked out windows :thumbsup:
> ...


I think black 20" alloys would be enough :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ian1 said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > ian1 said:
> ...


With pink trimming ????


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


Gloss black I think hahahahahaha


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ian1 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > ian1 said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with pink


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


How do you upload these photos? I cant do it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

By God Commander that wasn't half an optimistic advert for the G-Wagen, indeed! 

Only vehicle I've ever driven that was sorer on the a*se than the old SWB standard Landy with the square of foam stuck onto the floor :yes: Even a LADA Niva/Cossack was better - and at towing within it's size and weight capabilities as well!. :lol:

:weed:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ian1 said:


> How do you upload these photos? I cant do it


Most people use Photobucket, just post the link that goes with the piccy, there is a thread in the main section that tells you all about it.



mel said:


> By God Commander that wasn't half an optimistic advert for the G-Wagen, indeed!
> 
> Only vehicle I've ever driven that was sorer on the a*se than the old SWB standard Landy with the square of foam stuck onto the floor :yes: Even a LADA Niva/Cossack was better - and at towing within it's size and weight capabilities as well!. :lol:
> 
> :weed:


Maybe but when it comes to looking good there are always some sacrifices B)


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

In the end I changed my mind, I went to look at one last week, my dad liked it, but my mum thought it would be too big to park, and too big to get in and out of the drive, so I went to look at a Landrover Freelander instead, i should be able to collect it on Thursday, its a cool car, 5 doors, dark metalic grey, 2.0 TDI and its a 5 speed automatic


----------



## johnfoxllb (Jul 15, 2009)

My local dealer says the Rexton is very thirsty, though generally reliable.

I'm on the lookout for a Defender 90.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

johnfoxllb said:


> My local dealer says the Rexton is very thirsty, though generally reliable.
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a Defender 90.


The defender is good, but they dont do an automatic


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Doesn't anybody here care about the Polar Bears? How much juice do these behemoths drink?


----------



## johnfoxllb (Jul 15, 2009)

JWL940 said:


> Doesn't anybody here care about the Polar Bears? How much juice do these behemoths drink?


Polar bears can swim..


----------



## johnfoxllb (Jul 15, 2009)

ian1 said:


> johnfoxllb said:
> 
> 
> > My local dealer says the Rexton is very thirsty, though generally reliable.
> ...


I'm after one as a second (really fourth) car for a bit of weekend and winter fun. I just love the timeless design and rugged charm of the Defender.


----------

